# A few recent Flies



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been busy on the vise lately. Here are a few recent flies.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

They all look great but the crab is my favorite.


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Those are way too nice to fish with. I like the frog, it's got "attitude".


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow! Those are some of the best tied flies I have seen. It's beautiful artwork.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

you can stack the $hit out of that deer hair, man.


----------

